# Weird sounds coming from the sky!



## agreed (Oct 2, 2016)

[video link removed]

I was standing out on my porch, I was drinking a pure leaf iced tea when all the sudden I started hearing these weird noises coming from the sky sounded like metal on metal I got out my cell phone and started filming the sky after about a minute I went inside to find a phone number to report the mysterious sounds that I was hearing..*

Sent from my A1-830 using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

agreed.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Seems like it's your turn ...

What Is Causing The Strange Trumpet Sounds In The Sky All Over The World? - Freedom Outpost


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

There hereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> There hereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


I guess it would depend on your definition of they. Some of the noises sounded like a shofar.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

And you are? And your interest in Prepping?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

inceptor said:


> I guess it would depend on your definition of they. Some of the noises sounded like a shofar.


They = visitors from outer space .


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> They = visitors from outer space .


Cool! I've always wanted to fly in a star ship. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

inceptor said:


> Cool! I've always wanted to fly in a star ship. :tango_face_grin:


 It would be fun , only if I could use the ray gun . lmao


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sounds like a swinging gate, to me.
@agreed - What say you pop on over to the intro section, tell us a little about yourself and allow us to give you a proper howdy and welcome?


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

I think someone forgot to take their medication.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

View attachment 26289

Optimal Soy Sauce/agreed?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> View attachment 26289
> 
> Optimal Soy Sauce/agreed?


I noticed that. Agreed, if the avatar means the two are the same, is "The Regards" on YouTube.

Agreed/The Regards said it was her vid, but OSS posted it.

I'm in the process of making a flow chart...


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

^^^ I'm lost, Is there a conspiracy at work here ^^^


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

It may be coming from a lighthouse sound generator, repetition is mechanical not biological.

That sound can travel very far under overcast tunneling conditions.

A comparison, when overcast here, I can hear the freight train at night five miles away with low overcast, clear sky, nothing, that is the tunnel effect.

Poor weather conditions would be cause for running it, they go together.

The pulsing and frequency change is typical and equivalent to the light sequence of a light house for ID.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Or, someone swinging a gate in order to be a YouTube hit?


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Sounds like someones Turboencabulator is out of balance.....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Anyone else find it odd that the individual was online for an hour but only posted this one thing? 

Mayhaps agred/TheRegards/OSS was busily posting the vid on as many forums as he/she/it could in order to get hits?

Surely, nobody would come here just for that reason, right?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Me stupid, what does getting hits get you?

Is there any value to them?

Yes it was odd that would be posted here by a first timer.

I am too old a bird for putting much weight into the tube, have listened to some music not much more.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Me stupid, what does getting hits get you?
> 
> Is there any value to them?
> 
> Yes it was odd that would be posted here by a first timer.


For the narcissistic types, it gives them a few minutes of fame.

If a YouTube channel contains ads, it makes them money.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Chemtrail nozzles singing under ultra high pressure being delivered by Gubmint spray bombers
hiding behind a cloaking device.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> I am too old a bird for putting much weight into the tube, have listened to some music not much more.


I cut the cable 3 years ago and Youtube has turned into my biggest viewing source.

I watch it on the big screen and it's full of documentaries about history; the Romans, Greeks, Old West, war, etc, etc, etc.

Plus, plenty of great movies.

I subscribe to a channel...Wranglerstar also. He and his wife decided to become modern homesteaders and listening and learning from him is enjoyable.

I love youtube.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> For the narcissistic types, it gives them a few minutes of fame.
> 
> If a YouTube channel contains ads, it makes them money.


Thanks, I am really void of any knowledge related to these things, just like an I PHONE.

I am a dinosaur.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Probably just aliens with a really old ship.


----------



## agreed (Oct 2, 2016)

Strange sounds like medals in sky. 

Sent from my A1-830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mickbear (Aug 26, 2015)

SDF880 said:


> Chemtrail nozzles singing under ultra high pressure being delivered by Gubmint spray bombers
> hiding behind a cloaking device.


waaa hahah waaaa hahahah


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

agreed said:


> Strange sounds like medals in sky.
> 
> Sent from my A1-830 using Tapatalk


agreed you nitwit.


----------



## agreed (Oct 2, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> agreed you nitwit.


What?

Sent from my A1-830 using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

agreed said:


> What?
> 
> Sent from my A1-830 using Tapatalk


2nd avatar and not the first Intro post to tell us about you and your interest in OUR community. Back up and start of right like the rest of us did or hit the road. Everyone deserves a second chance. Agreed?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Augusta Maine....my home city off and on growing up.

Are you sure the Somalians aren't creating some sort of ruckus?


----------



## agreed (Oct 2, 2016)

Robie said:


> Augusta Maine....my home city off and on growing up.


Really? Neat. Sand hill?

Sent from my A1-830 using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

agreed .... Can I ask you a question?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

agreed said:


> Really? Neat. Sand hill?
> 
> Sent from my A1-830 using Tapatalk


Nope...Bangor Street. House has been torn down and a bank is there now.

Went to Hussy Elementary and 1 year at Cony High.

I still make sure I stop at Whippers every visit for a Dagwood.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

agreed said:


> Strange sounds like medals in sky.
> 
> Sent from my A1-830 using Tapatalk


Illegal alien, product of government schools or simply low IQ?

Possibly all of the above...


----------



## agreed (Oct 2, 2016)

Robie said:


> Nope...Bangor Street. House has been torn down and a bank is there now.
> 
> Went to Hussy Elementary and 1 year at Cony High.
> 
> I still make sure I stop at Whippers every visit for a Dagwood.


My dad likes whippers because of the girls who work there..
Lol

Sent from my A1-830 using Tapatalk


----------



## agreed (Oct 2, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> agreed .... Can I ask you a question?


Yes

Sent from my A1-830 using Tapatalk


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

What's the matter.. not enough attention over at ufomania, paracast forums or paranormalis? You've been busy 'promoting' this video... what do you get out of it?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

agreed said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my A1-830 using Tapatalk


Well .... Umm .... are you a hippie chick?


----------



## agreed (Oct 2, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Well .... Umm .... are you a hippie chick?


No, why?

Sent from my A1-830 using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

agreed said:


> No, why?
> 
> Sent from my A1-830 using Tapatalk


Then hit the road Babe.


----------



## agreed (Oct 2, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Then hit the road Babe.


Don't call me "Babe"

Sent from my A1-830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

agreed said:


> Don't call me "Babe"
> 
> Sent from my A1-830 using Tapatalk


Young man has some spunk^^^


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Okay Hon.....

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Ok Mods, I have had my fun for the day. Clean up on aisle 3 please.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

agreed said:


> Don't call me "Babe"
> 
> Sent from my A1-830 using Tapatalk


How about Jack?


----------



## agreed (Oct 2, 2016)

The world is coming to a end and the UN is going to shut down the internet...

Sent from my A1-830 using Tapatalk


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

agreed said:


> The world is coming to a end and the UN is going to shut down the internet...
> 
> Sent from my A1-830 using Tapatalk


Well if you have a sincere interest in preparing yourself for that inevitability, then take some advice from earlier in the thread, visit the Introductions section of the forum and tell us a bit of yourself and where you are from. That's the only way we can properly assist you.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I take it y'all know something I don't. I'm not much into youtube.


----------



## agreed (Oct 2, 2016)

acidMia said:


> Well if you have a sincere interest in preparing yourself for that inevitability, then take some advice from earlier in the thread, visit the Introductions section of the forum and tell us a bit of yourself and where you are from. That's the only way we can properly assist you.


I used my dad's credit card to order a whole bunch of these buckets that have food in them.









Sent from my A1-830 using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^ I gotta hand it to ya. That right there is funny!


----------



## agreed (Oct 2, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> ^^^^^ I gotta hand it to ya. That right there is funny!


This is not a joke.

Sent from my A1-830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Gee, where have I been?

I thought Bakker sold religion.

Food too, eh?


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Is this going anywhere? Is she gonna post a topless pic or not?


----------



## agreed (Oct 2, 2016)

Box of frogs said:


> Is this going anywhere? Is she gonna post a topless pic or not?


I'm no whore

Sent from my A1-830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

agreed, post in the new comer place, its apparent you may want to stay here, seeing what you have put up with so far.

as it stands most think you are a troll.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Internet gonna disappear? What's the internet? I just thought this stuff coming up on my thingy here was some magical stuff. Boy I learneded something today.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

agreed said:


> I'm no whore
> 
> Sent from my A1-830 using Tapatalk


:vs_worry:


----------



## agreed (Oct 2, 2016)

rstanek said:


> Internet gonna disappear? What's the internet? I just thought this stuff coming up on my thingy here was some magical stuff. Boy I learneded something today.


They have been trying to take over the Internet since the terrorist attacks of 2001 this is a worldwide conspiracy for the bodies and thetans of every single man woman and child on the planet they're trying to build an international world government to suppress all free thinking individuals they've already slowly poisoned everyone through genetic manipulation of food causing early puberty and mental retardation

Sent from my A1-830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

agreed said:


> They have been trying to take over the Internet since the terrorist attacks of 2001 this is a worldwide conspiracy for the bodies and thetans of every single man woman and child on the planet they're trying to build an international world government to suppress all free thinking individuals they've already slowly poisoned everyone through genetic manipulation of food causing early puberty and mental retardation
> 
> Sent from my A1-830 using Tapatalk



View attachment 26402


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

This administration has been planning to give ultimate control of the internet to the UN, I'm not sure what the time frame is though.


----------



## agreed (Oct 2, 2016)

inceptor said:


> This administration has been planning to give ultimate control of the internet to the UN, I'm not sure what the time frame is though.


 they've already normalized deviant Behavior like homosexuality the next step is to normalize other deviant behaviors like pedophilia

Sent from my A1-830 using Tapatalk


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

agreed said:


> They have been trying to take over the Internet since the terrorist attacks of 2001 this is a worldwide conspiracy for the bodies and thetans of every single man woman and child on the planet they're trying to build an international world government to suppress all free thinking individuals they've already slowly poisoned everyone through genetic manipulation of food causing early puberty and mental retardation
> 
> Sent from my A1-830 using Tapatalk


It's called the New World Order, and it's been work in progress since the early 1950s


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

agreed said:


> they've already normalized deviant Behavior like homosexuality the next step is to normalize other deviant behaviors like pedophilia
> 
> Sent from my A1-830 using Tapatalk


I have been expecting the next step for some time now. That could be Hillary's job.


----------



## agreed (Oct 2, 2016)

inceptor said:


> I have been expecting the next step for some time now. That could be Hillary's job.


I can't even go out into the community without my parents with me because they've turned most adult men into ravenous perverted pedophiles

Sent from my A1-830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@agreed - I see you realized you used your YouTube sock puppet pic and changed it. 
Of course, we already took note. 
Sit tight. A minion will be with you, soon.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

agreed said:


> I can't even go out into the community without my parents with me because they've turned most adult men into ravenous perverted pedophiles
> 
> Sent from my A1-830 using Tapatalk


YOU'RE not that young. AND I don't do children.

That is a good way to get an argument going though.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

The sky is crying. 
Look at the tears roll down the street.
I'm standing in tears looking for my baby
and I wonder, where can she be?

Elmore James.


----------



## agreed (Oct 2, 2016)

Stick said:


> The sky is crying.
> Look at the tears roll down the street.
> I'm standing in tears looking for my baby
> and I wonder, where can she be?
> ...


Very good poem

Sent from my A1-830 using Tapatalk


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Weird sounds from the sky no just my volcano rumbling


----------



## agreed (Oct 2, 2016)

preponadime said:


> Weird sounds from the sky no just my volcano rumbling


What?

Sent from my A1-830 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Trolling, spear phishing, social engineering and buzzwords all at the same damn time!

It's too late on a Sunday for this BS


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Did some digging - picture comes out at a salon, and pings back on a bunch of "Asian hairstyle" pics on Pintrest:

https://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/yvonne-neihulé-los-angeles-4?select=GN-AipXc0GYKi0QvjhQgqg

Not just there, but there were tons of hits for that exact same picture.

Couldn't find anything on "Optimal Soy Sauce" on Reddit, 4Chan or any other weirdo places - her/his/its Tapatalk has a bunch of forum accounts.

Obvious sock puppet accounts posting on the vid, the fact Agreed accidently used one of the other pictures is comical, see sock accounts do that all the time

So what we are dealing with is someone probably aged 12-25, looking to generate views/subs on their YT channel for revenue, or to fuel their narcissism - to get popular on the internet

But we already knew that - I really don't feel like finding the source, but I am sure the mods can pull an IP address and figure out the ISP and general locale of this...person


----------



## agreed (Oct 2, 2016)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Did some digging - picture comes out at a salon, and pings back on a bunch of "Asian hairstyle" pics on Pintrest:
> 
> https://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/yvonne-neihulé-los-angeles-4?select=GN-AipXc0GYKi0QvjhQgqg
> 
> ...


I told everyone where I am..
Augusta Maine.

Sent from my A1-830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I like turtles!


----------



## agreed (Oct 2, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> I like turtles!


You are not funny.

Sent from my A1-830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't like turtles?

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## agreed (Oct 2, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> I don't like turtles?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Go away troll. So here comes the cointelpro paid government trolls to derail a serious discussion like always. Tell your government handlers that they will never capture my immortal thetan! A pox on to them and all those who support them one day we will haul all members of their conspiracy out into the street where they will be shot and buried into shallow Graves and the people of this country will rise up against anyone who supported them the streets will run red with the blood of the members of their criminal conspiracy

Sent from my A1-830 using Tapatalk


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

agreed said:


> Go away troll. So here comes the cointelpro paid government trolls to derail a serious discussion like always. Tell your government handlers that they will never capture my immortal thetan! A pox on to them and all those who support them one day we will haul all members of their conspiracy out into the street where they will be shot and buried into shallow Graves and the people of this country will rise up against anyone who supported them the streets will run red with the blood of the members of their criminal conspiracy
> 
> Sent from my A1-830 using Tapatalk


So now that we're up to date on your government conspiracies, when are you going to let us in on the secret to PREParing for them so we too can haul them out on the streets to be shot?


----------



## agreed (Oct 2, 2016)

acidMia said:


> So now that we're up to date on your government conspiracies, when are you going to let us in on the secret to PREParing for them so we too can haul them out on the streets to be shot?


You're going to need six months worth of food and water

Sent from my A1-830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

agreed said:


> Go away troll. So here comes the cointelpro paid government trolls to derail a serious discussion like always. Tell your government handlers that they will never capture my immortal thetan! A pox on to them and all those who support them one day we will haul all members of their conspiracy out into the street where they will be shot and buried into shallow Graves and the people of this country will rise up against anyone who supported them the streets will run red with the blood of the members of their criminal conspiracy
> 
> Sent from my A1-830 using Tapatalk


Okay missy (appropriate for boy or girl in this case), I've had about enough of you. What needs to happen is someone needs to turn you over their knee and give you a good spanking. Only problem is you'd probably label them a pedophile and then need to retreat to your safe space to get in touch with your feelings. You are not special. You're not a beautiful and unique snowflake. You're the same decaying organic matter as everything else. We're all part of the same compost heap. We're all singing, all dancing crap of the world. Now, instead of whining around on the internet try going outside and living. I know you'll be scared at first but the big bright thing in the sky, it's the sun. It won't hurt you. Go ride a bike, paint a picture, go fishing or play on the freeway.

Actually I'm just messing with you. You're cool.

P.S. L. Ron Hubbard was an idiot.

"The best way to become rich quick is to start a religion" ~L. Ron Hubbard


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Lol. Is scientology still a thing?

And those noises you heard were Bigfoot calls. He's a kin to Sasquatch. In case you didn't know.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sasquatch said:


> okay missy (appropriate for boy or girl in this case), i've had about enough of you. What needs to happen is someone needs to turn you over their knee and give you a good spanking. Only problem is you'd probably label them a pedophile and then need to retreat to your safe space to get in touch with your feelings. You are not special. You're not a beautiful and unique snowflake. You're the same decaying organic matter as everything else. We're all part of the same compost heap. We're all singing, all dancing crap of the world. Now, instead of whining around on the internet try going outside and living. I know you'll be scared at first but the big bright thing in the sky, it's the sun. It won't hurt you. Go ride a bike, paint a picture, go fishing or play on the freeway.
> 
> Actually i'm just messing with you. You're cool.
> 
> ...


pervert!!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds like the windmill needs some grease.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Do not feed the trolls!


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Ok Mods, I have had my fun for the day. Clean up on aisle 3 please.


Done.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Cricket said:


> Done.


Sumbitch! Ah wuz wantin to play sum mo!


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

It actually sounds like the mating calls of the Sperm Whale... what the heck do I know...

*Rancher*


----------

